# Riccos



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Another coffee bar in DK, on the same street as Risteriet (studestrade).

This is a place that I had heard about from my danish flatmate, and to quote him "the coffees nice, but full of yuppies.".

However, i decided to go in and find out for myself. The second you go down the steps from street level into this place, the atmosphere hits you... wow. With the glowing shelves holding coffee equipment to the left, and the long bar area with the LA barista, Skylet, making drinks, it's certainly very relaxing. And as I got to speaking with Skylet, I realised this was not an accident. The place itself is thin, but long, it'll sit maybe 20-30, whilst keeping a relaxed intimate feel.

The coffee itself was a strange one. The pour was terrible, the crema pale, and the shot long... but it was drinkable. Like comfort food on a cold night, or icecream after a break up, it wasn't gourmet, it wasn't the best shot of my life, but it was pleasant, the undesirables were at a minimum, and in a cappa, it was just a lovely way to get my daily caffeine intake.

On top of the coffee, they also served home-made and baked bread and croissants, freshly squeezed juice (ie. squeezed infront of you) and some sandwiches.

Overall, what a lovely place, relaxed, friendly, bohemian, and comforting.

Chris rating 8/10 (though with great coffee, this could of been closer to 10)


----------

